
Show HN: Erase your support, employment from Lambda School from your Twitter - saadalem
https://github.com/WillManidis/GoodbyeLambda
======
brtkdotse
What’s the backstory here? I thought Lambda School was the darling of the tech
industry?

~~~
olliej
Their “education” is piss poor, they say that you must have essentially
achieved 100% attendance to be able to make any claim that their training was
no good and they failed to meet their claimed effectiveness.

Then they garnish your wages from any job subsequent claiming that they got
that job for you.

Part of their employment “success” is them hiring graduates from the school to
teach (poorly), this maintaining their high employment rates.

Now it turns out they’re bundling and reselling the ISAs to arbitrary
investors/collection agencies (who are known for behaving legally and
ethically w.r.t to collections laws).

Essentially they’re frauds.

~~~
Grustaf
Why would it be an issue to resell the ISAs?

~~~
olliej
because they explicitly make the claim that you can trust them because they
don't make money until you make money - e.g. it's not in their interests to
just take on as many people as possible, and that the education will be good
enough to make money.

But they do make money more or less immediately upon getting the ISA, so that
claim - and the motivation to provide the quality of service they've claimed
they'll offer isn't actually there.

~~~
Grustaf
Yea that’s a good point, I realised that after I posted! But the alignment of
incentives is not gone, it’s just less direct. In the long run, they will not
be able to sell off the ISAs if their students don’t make good, because then
the ISAs will not be worth much. Although looks like they’re already pretty
cheap, 10k?

Lambda school still seems shady, looks like he lied about this and other
important stats and facts.

------
QuinnyPig
Goodbye anything you’ve ever said about AWS Lambda, too.

~~~
altMethod
Reading code before you run it. No fun in that.

~~~
GreenJelloShot
Seems like it actually would delete any tweet containing the word "Lambda".

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/WillManidis/GoodbyeLambda/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/WillManidis/GoodbyeLambda/master/src/keywords.txt)

